

ImageOptim cuts image filesizes in half. Why isn't everyone using it? - chrisweekly

Genuinely curious why it hasn&#x27;t gotten more attention. It seems like really low-hanging, heavy web performance fruit.<p>For background: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chrisweekly.org&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;18&#x2F;omgimageoptim&#x2F;
======
MichaelStubbs
The usefulness extends to mobile platforms as well. While (AFAIK) the Android
SDK optimises images to some minor extent as default when building an APK, I
still like to run the images through various tools to get the best result.

On one of my previous apps, this resulted in a filesize decrease of
approximately 300 kilobytes - effectively halving my apps size with no
noticeable difference to the end user. Win!

------
ra00l
There are 3 tools that I use extensively:

* jpegMini, for removing EXIF info from jpegs

* optiPNG, for removing extra pallettes from pngs

* gifsickle, to optimize gif's

It's amazing on how much junk bytes you can have in your images. I used them
for everything, from my picture collection to my site porfolio.

------
trebor
ImageOptim and JPEGMini have both become parts of our pre-launch optimization,
and they can easily save 50-70% of the image sizes.

